# Fringe borders reality



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*14th December 2009 04:20 AM*

David Allen

The science fiction TV series Fringe has been bordering on reality recently with lame stories and nothing much about the alternate universe where William Bell played by sci-fi favourite Leonard Nimoy is located.
But last night’s episode which was shown a couple of days after it had been shown in the US has really got fans excited. The episode concentrated on Walter Bishop and reveals how and why he appears to be slightly crazy.
The memories of how he created a gateway between dimensions had been remove for his own safety, but the bad guys have no worries about that, they just want the information that can allow them to cross over into the new world.
Unfortunately, just this series gets interesting it has reached its mid season break and will be back at some point during 2010, can we wait that long!


----------

